# new gallery!



## das schlag (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys.

There's a cool online photo gallery and competition with Jim Richardson as judge (National Geographic). You can upload your shots and win a new Canon PowerShot G6 digital camera!

Go to www.discovergreenlabel.com then click on "Photo Challenge".

Have fun!


----------

